# Logitech Gaming G11 vs Saitek Eclipse II



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

Hi. I am going to buy a new keyboard because mine is quite old and all gue. So i am considering these 2 products. 

Logitech Gaming G11 and Saitek Eclipse II 
(oh don't suggest me the G15  ) 
I saw the Saitek eclipse 2 vs g15 thread but i would still like to know. Because g15 is quite different from g11

Their price is about the same.The g11 got a nice price cut so now it is even cheaper than saitek eclipse 2.  And i can't decided which i should buy. 
So i would like to hear your opinions which is better. 
thx.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2009)

i cant speak for the G11, but i love my eclipse II.

Saitek Eclipse II is a keyboard for gamers who just want an old skool layout with LED backlights - it takes a beating, but it doesnt have the fancy crap like other keyboards with the G keys and LCD displays.


----------



## Kusimeka (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, if you want a standard keyboard but a gamers version, that feels awesome, the saitek eclipse or eclipse II is for you, i own the first one but my brother has the 2nd one and there rather similar.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

see my posts in this thread. like Mussels I would probably choose the Saitek.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2009)

i've mine for over a year now, with heavy daily use, its also been in my car boot 2-3 times a month with LAN events. the things just built tough.

i dont know about the G11, but i've had a few logitech keyboards break on me fairly easily (mostly cordless models, i dont know if its relevant)


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

I only chose Saitek because they don't market tactile response or use any other marketing gimmick it's a simple keyboard and inexpensive. however if you want a real gaming keyboard see that thread I posted I think 2 models I listed are under $70


----------



## DrPepper (May 29, 2009)

I'd say go with whichever you prefer the looks of. I love my two G15's but I also like the saitek's its a matter of personal opinion really.


----------



## Kantastic (May 29, 2009)

The Logi offers something other than fancy lights, 'nuff said.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

Logitech keyboards have poor build quality and there is probably a large percentage of the population on this forum that own the G15 and don't use the G Keys, if you need G Keys look to your right there is a unused keypad.

ABS M1, iOne Scorpius M10, Gigabyte GK-K8000, Das Ultimate Keyboard (my baby), SteelSeries 6G/7G, Filco Majestouch and Deck Legend. these are real gaming keyboards comparing these to Logitech, Razer and Saitek is like comparing a optical to a laser engine. some are inexpensive while most are expensive but the important thing is performance you will get your moneys worth.


----------



## DrPepper (May 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> Logitech keyboards have poor build quality and there is probably a large percentage of the population on this forum that own the G15 and don't use the G Keys, if you need G Keys look to your right there is a unused keypad.



Actually out of all the logitech keyboards I have and my friend has about 8 between us they are all excellent build quality. To say all logitech keyboards have poor build quality is quite a statement. Even cheap £5 keyboards last a long time, I've still got my first ever keyboard and it works.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

it is quite a statement I realize that if you don't believe me go to G15Forums.com, Mechanical Keyboards are built to take a beating they use thermoplastic key caps, laser etched numbers/letters, gold plated connectors and mechanical switches. one of the problems is we analyze Power Supplies down to the Capacitors and Solder Job, Video Cards down to the Memory yet when it comes to Keyboards they are very overlooked it's "G15 or Lycosa" 

there is 5 kinds of switches 1) Plastic Dome 2) Rubber Dome 3) Buckling Spring 4) Scissor and 5) Mechanical

Logitech and Razer keyboards use Plastic and Rubber Dome Switches they are extremely inexpensive and slow the only benefit they have is silence. so your going to be paying $60-100 (depending on where you live) for a keyboard that uses the same Plastic or Rubber Dome Switches in their $10 models this is important as Mechanical Switches (Cherry MX, ALPS) are considerably faster and have a MTBF rating of ten fold. another factor is how many keys you can press at once what connection you are using USB or PS/2? USB can only handle 6 simultaneous keys pressed at once PS/2 is unlimited.


----------



## trickson (May 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> Logitech keyboards have poor build quality and there is probably a large percentage of the population on this forum that own the G15 and don't use the G Keys, if you need G Keys look to your right there is a unused keypad.
> .



I have to say I have the G15 ( LOVE IT ) and do not use the g keys in gaming I do use them for internet browsing and some windows applications though . 

To say that it is of poor quality is far from the truth Logitech key boards have always proven to be of high quality to me .


----------



## kyle2020 (May 29, 2009)

If the eclipse II's are anything like my Original Eclipse, then id get one without a second thought. My G15 was nice but felt too large and flimsy, I can only assume the G11 would be similar minus the flippy screen.


----------



## trickson (May 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> it is quite a statement I realize that if you don't believe me go to G15Forums.com one of the problems is we analyze Power Supplies down to the Capacitors and Solder Job, Video Cards down to the Memory yet when it comes to Keyboards they are very overlooked it's "G15 or Lycosa"
> 
> there is 5 kinds of switches 1) Plastic Dome 2) Rubber Dome 3) Buckling Spring 4) Scissor and 5) Mechanical
> 
> ...


So the Panasonic telephone I have has rubber dome switches and I have had the thing for 7 years now so what are you getting at ? Any thing that has rubber dome switches is of poor build quality ? NO you are far off base just about EVERY single key board sold in the stores today are of the same make when it comes to key boards it is rubber domes I have yet to see a mechanical key board sold in best buy ! And one more thing how many keys can you press at one time any way ? is it not one at a time ? other than Ctrl+Alt+Del...


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

i'm not talking about about a telephone. Mechanical Switches are used in industrial products for the public or government. best buy is one store.  you can get the ABS M1 off Newegg, iOne Scorpius M10 off Amazon, Gigabyte GK-K8000 off NCIX, Das Ultimate Keyboard off their Website, SteelSeries 6/7G off Newegg, Amazon and *Best Buy*, Filco Majestouch off EliteKeyboards and Deck Legend off their website. actually it's plastic domes that is majority used rubber domes are used in the Logitech DiNovo and G19. everything I have said is a fact people are just getting c*nty because they don't want to hear it. my Das Ultimate Keyboard leaves your Logitech G15 in the dust.


----------



## trickson (May 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> i'm not talking about about a telephone. Mechanical Switches are used in industrial products for the public or government. best buy is one store you can get the ABS M1 off Newegg, iOne Scorpius M10 off Amazon, Gigabyte GK-K8000 off NCIX, Das Ultimate Keyboard off their Website, SteelSeries 6/7G off Newegg and Amazon, Filco Majestouch off EliteKeyboards and Deck Legend off their website. actually it's plastic domes that is majority used rubber domes are used in the Logitech DiNovo and G19.



No but what you are saying is that the logitech because of the material use is of poor quality and I am stating for a fact that you are WRONG . I have yet to have any problems what so ever with any of the logitech key boards I have and let me see I have had one of them for 8 yeas now . so I just can not see what you point is . I have never had any key board EVER go out on me I have however had to change my keyboards because of out dated connections .
Again just stop saying that Logitechs are of poor quality as SOME OF US FEEL THEY ARE TO THE CONTRARY .
OH BTW a PHONE has a key board so what is the difference in your logic ?


----------



## DrPepper (May 29, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with rubber dome caps though. I agree I prefer mechanical for the feel they give but rubber works fine.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

it does have poor build quality, cheap led, cheap plastic key caps, cheap plastic housing, painted numbers/letters, plastic domes, inexpensive lcd that you need to download additional profiles for older games.

you know what I have never had to RMA a single product in my life I have built at least 25 systems in 14-15 years I guess some people are lucky, some people don't have problems with Razer products yet some people have agonizing experience with their drivers or build quality issues same goes for Logitech or any other company.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 29, 2009)

shut up arguing and get back on topic perhaps?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 29, 2009)

If i press the key and the letter appaers on the screen,then for me its fine,i dont care if its metal,rubber or a monkey in there.I have a G15 and love it,the screen for me is so useful.


----------



## trickson (May 29, 2009)

tigger said:


> If i press the key and the letter appaers on the screen,then for me its fine,i dont care if its metal,rubber or a monkey in there.I have a G15 and love it,the screen for me is so useful.



+! I love mine as well I use Everset and set all the temps on the first 2 screens and speeds and usage for the next 2 this thing is the best ! 

I guess it all comes down to what you like and since I like the G15 well you know where I stand .


----------



## Altered (May 29, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Actually out of all the logitech keyboards I have and my friend has about 8 between us they are all excellent build quality. To say all logitech keyboards have poor build quality is quite a statement. Even cheap £5 keyboards last a long time, I've still got my first ever keyboard and it works.



I agree, I can name about 30 G11 or G15 users that game constantly (2 to 4hrs a day average) and have done so over several years and none of us have had any issues with the keyboard itself. I will say a couple of the guys have had LCD readout quirks with the G15s but that is another story. I do use the G keys and they are a great help if you admin a server where you need commands some what repeatedly. i also like the fact that the keys are quiet, it has a switch to turn the Win key off, and the keys fit my large hands/fingers. I personally cannot comment on the Eclipse out of our clan of over 100 members I know 1 guy that had one and he doesn't play much. 
As far as the Logitech forum having a lot of complaints that is what 90% of mfg forums are used for. Its not like here at TPU where people go to hang out. But if you consider the vast # of G series keyboards sold that forum shows a low % failure rate. And most of those are on the LCD readout not the G11. The fact they are still available today should also prove they are a very worthy piece of hardware or I doubt they would be continuing the name/line of product. 
One last note if you do find a deal on the Logitech with a MIR I can vouch for them being one of the quickest about honoring them. 

Good luck with your choice as I personally would try to find one of each to put my hands on and see what was more comfortable if features did not decide it for you.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

thats fine, you can use whatever keyboard you want i'm not putting a gun to anybody's head i'm trying to educate, people stop new builders in threads from purchasing product A and recommending product B because it gives better performance it's the same thing I am doing don't you think you should research before dropping $60-200 on a keyboard? and to answer trickson question about pushing more than 6 keys simultaneously some games you need this (button mashers?) others you don't my Das Ultimate added 10-15 extra WPM to my count. Mechanical Keyboards go all the way back to the IBM Model M which used a buckling spring.


----------



## trickson (May 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> thats fine, you can use whatever keyboard you want i'm not putting a gun to anybody's head i'm trying to educate, people stop new builders in threads from purchasing product A and recommending product B because it gives better performance it's the same thing I am doing don't you think you should research before dropping $60-200 on a keyboard? and to answer trickson question about pushing more than 6 buttons simultaneously some games you need this (button mashers?) others you don't my Das Ultimate added 10-15 extra WPM to my count. Mechanical Keyboards go all the way back to the IBM Model M which used a buckling spring.



All I am saying is that Logitech is of high quality and you are not . you stated they are of poor quality and really have nothing to back your statement up with . I see it like this if some thing is as you say of poor quality then I would see things like the parts not working some sorta break down and well I am not seeing this in any Logitech and to prevent some one from getting a Logitech key board just because you " FEEL " they are of a poor quality is really just wrong . I have never ran into a time were I had to press more than 8 keys at a time in any game and well I only have 10 fingers and there is only so much I can do with them at any one time any way .. At any rate if I was the OP get the one that makes you feel good as well they both are of GOOD QUALITY !


----------



## Polarman (May 29, 2009)

I own a G11 and i'm quite satisfied. People who do not use the "G-Keys" are to lazy to record their own macros. Those G-Keys are not limited to certain games. They can be used for all kinds of other software. Office anyone?


----------



## MoonPig (May 29, 2009)

I can highly recommend the Saitek Cyborg. This board is awesome. USB, Headphone and Mic Jacks on back right, touch controls and you can set different areas to different colours.

I have WASD, SPACE, UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT and the Side Buttons Green, then the rest Red.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

trickson said:


> All I am saying is that Logitech is of high quality and you are not . you stated they are of poor quality and really have nothing to back your statement up with . I see it like this if some thing is as you say of poor quality then I would see things like the parts not working some sorta break down and well I am not seeing this in any Logitech and to prevent some one from getting a Logitech key board just because you " FEEL " they are of a poor quality is really just wrong . I have never ran into a time were I had to press more than 8 keys at a time in any game and well I only have 10 fingers and there is only so much I can do with them at any one time any way .. At any rate if I was the OP get the one that makes you feel good as well they both are of GOOD QUALITY !



I don't "FEEL" the Logitech G15 is poor quality, it is poor quality for the very reasons I listed above which are on record by the way and just because nothing has happen to yours doesn't mean the materials arn't cheap, the keyboard has a large markup and sales depend on brand name which Logitech succeeds at doing. there isn't much that can contribute to a failure rate of the keyboard (any keyboard) except for the lcd and cord maybe. any one of the mechanical keyboards I listed have superior build quality and performance it's a FACT. you can choose to accept it or ignore it but give it up.


----------



## Altered (May 29, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I can highly recommend the Saitek Cyborg. This board is awesome. USB, Headphone and Mic Jacks on back right, touch controls and you can set different areas to different colours.
> 
> I have WASD, SPACE, UP DOWN LEFT RIGHT and the Side Buttons Green, then the rest Red.


Good point the G11 does not do that. Nor does it have Headphone and Mic Jacks on back.


> you can set different areas to different colours.



The G11 does have a nice dimming feature for the lighting of the keys and 2 USB ports on the back. They are not Hi Speed USB though. Are the USB ports Hi Speed on the Saitek?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 29, 2009)

Keyboards and mice are like shoes.Everyone buys what they find comfortable,not whats recommended to them.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

oh and to put the final nail in the coffin for the G15. i'll quote



> I'm also an IT professional (and programmer), so I know exactly where you're coming from.
> 
> The thing is that you're missing one of the fundamental differences between mechanical keyboards and rubber domes - that with mechanicals you only have to press the key halfway down for it to actuate. So while I agree that the clicky aspect of most switches is useless after a certain speed, the tactile feedback is not.
> 
> ...



and to be honest I have been pretty nice about this try defending your G15 at geekhack or overclock the keyboard experts will burn you and your keyboard to the stake in 5 seconds flat which unlike you was something I wasn't trying to do. [insert canned audience]


----------



## kyle2020 (May 29, 2009)

Im buying one of those floppy rubber keyboards off ebay, you can put them in the dishwasher, rool them up, all sorts.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

I saw in the picture of eclipse 2 that the glowing keys are shift and some around it but not WASD keys is that true ? Because it wouldnt be usefull if only shift and few around keys would glow.

And also. Which of these keyboards is newer ? Can you tell me what year it was released or something?


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2009)

Cermet said:


> I saw in the picture of eclipse 2 that the glowing keys are shift and some around it but not WASD keys is that true ? Because it wouldnt be usefull if only shift and few around keys would glow.
> 
> And also. Which of these keyboards is newer ? Can you tell me what year it was released or something?



the entire keyboard glows, not just some areas. its just hard to take photos about.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

So basically the Eclipse 2 costs in my country about 35 lt more ,thats about 15 dollars more. So im just thinking should i take G11 because it has that great 35 procent price cut or eclipse which is a litle bit more expensive but maybe its better ?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

if they both use plastic dome switches just grab the cheaper one.


----------



## LagunaX (May 29, 2009)

Just upgraded from my saitek eclipse...thought I would give it a try - it is coming in the mail:







http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823161028

Will comment next week...


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

Oh and one more thing. Which company is more trust worthy. I mean i know logitech specializes in this area and its a big company but what about Saitek ? Can i trust that kind of company? Or is it actually a good and big company just that i dont know that ?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

SteelSeries now owns Ideazon. Cermet what difference does it make just purchase the G11 I have already made enemies because of this stupid thread.


----------



## Mussels (May 29, 2009)

saitek are almost exclusively keyboards, joysticks and PC peripherals. logitech are spread out more.

They're both good - i use a saitek keyboard and a logitech mouse.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

This tread is not stupid and you made "ENEMIES" because of your own foult. If you don't want to discuss this you can leave. As soon as i hear enough cons and pros il go and buy one of those keyboards. I dont want to buy one of those keyboards without consulting others just to realize " OH snap this one is not as good as the other one".


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

I made enemies because I was trying to help you so you would get more bang for your buck and not ripped off. both keyboards are backlit, both use plastic domes and both can be RMA, G11 is cheaper so buy it end of story.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

Well if most people in here  agrees i might as well do that


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

tigger said:


> I looked on geekhack,most of the keyboards they use look like crap,big deal just because they have mechanical switches.What differance does it make anyway as long as the damn thing works.I have tried a crappy old grey keyboard that had mechanical switches,and it was annoyingly noisy.Its down to personal choice,i would'nt buy any of the ones they use,they look cack,i want something that looks good,i dont care if anyone says its cack or not *I* like it,and thats all that matters.
> 
> Bumblebee,if you did make enemies,its because you werent neutral on this,all you seemed to want to do is tell people how cack you think logitech keyboards are,thats your opinion,fair enuff,but why make a point of it in nearly every post,and why go to so much trouble to try and justify your opinion.



thats a bunch of bullsh*t tigger, I expected more from you.

if it was old and grey it was probably a buckling spring, noise depends on what cherry or alps switch the keyboard uses some are whisper quiet some are loud which is demonstrated in this video. 

mechanical keyboards look fine to me they are sleek and even some come backlit.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

Oh one more thing. Which of these keyboards have keys that sound quieter? Because some say G11 sound more quiet and others say that Eclipse 2 so which one is it. I want it  to be  more like notebook style, quiet.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

they are both the same. if you want that purchase the Razer Lycosa it has flat key caps with rubber domes which makes it less travel time and quiet. or try and find a similar keyboard that is cheaper.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

I expect some maturity for starters.. I was right and thats all that matters. it's not a opinion it's a fact you don't have to like it but you do have to live with it. do you know why I wasn't neutral? because I couldn't find anything good to say about the G15 I had to be strong I had no one in my corner it's me vs. everybody that owns a G15 and I won so and I don't feel good about it because people are going to cry or won't accept a woman gave it to them with a strapon.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 29, 2009)

Like mussels, I move my keyboard around alot, and the razer Lycosa is by far the sexiest and most useful keyboards on the market.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

ok f it. Lock this thread because there is only arguing left and no suggestions.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

thats because there is nothing left to discuss and I am getting bunked from left to right. I don't know what you expect us to tell you they both use the same technology, they sound the same, Saitek might feel different, both are backlit, one has G Keys but I even gave you a solution to make your own G Keys (better ones) in case you purchase the Saitek so good luck with your G11 purchase


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

Ok then G11 its is. I hope my desk wont brake down because this KB is so damn big.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

yeah that was one of the reasons Logitech created the G15 Rev 2 because the Rev 1 was so large a lot of people were upset they used a smaller lcd and less G Keys in Rev 2. regardless what has happened in this thread i'm sure you will be happy with your purchase.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

i just realized from the pics that the eclipse 2 doesnt have any programable keys so it should be Alot smaller. But then again i could use few programble keys.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

no need. download the autohotkey program I quoted in this post, Logitech drivers are limited to what macros you can record, you might even be able to use autohotkey on the G11 G-Keys them selves not sure if the program will read it though.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 29, 2009)

forget it all, go Lycosa.  I would pay over $200 for it.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

he doesn't have the money for it and his selection is limited. he lives in Lithuania.


----------



## 3870x2 (May 29, 2009)

EDIT above: meant lycosa, not tarantula.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

I dont really get yet how to use that program...

Not that i dont have it i just dont want to spend it. As i said i am considering the g11 keyboard only because it has 35 procent cut. Im not a super gamer. But i would like few EASY programable keys.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

they have tutorials, documentation and a support forum. how hard can it be?


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

If that eclipse 2 had like 6 extra programmable keys i would defintly buy it. But now you i am still wondering. and the main thing is. THe G11 is bigger. The eclipse doesnt have the extra EASY porgramable keys.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

whats wrong with binding F Keys or Num Pad? you can have 17 "G Keys" if you use the Num Pad most people use the Num Pad for in-game scripts anyways.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

I dont know its just not as simple i mean i want to do that stuff on the fly like. Im playing some game and i want to do an action that requires multiple key strokes so i just push some button make the strokes and boom. i have it ready to use and all in ingame. And with that programme i have to do it all before the game . And go to program and do alot of shizle.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

autohotkey can create profiles.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

But i have to press the windows key every time i want to execute that action.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

no you don't. you program the macros and add this "#IfWinActive,CoD2" for example and the macros would only work if your in Call of Duty 2 you could probably have 17 separate macros for every program on your desktop autohotkey is way more intuitive than Logitech macro editor it has it's own scripting language.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

Ok i know how to macro the keys with that program. But the program launch still doesnt work. And i dont get why i read the tutorial

#9:: Run D:\zaidimai\Q3 2\quake3.exe

Doesnt work.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

you must of done something wrong.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

what could be wrong. enter to notepad 
#9:: Run D:\zaidimai\Q3 2\quake3.exe
and then save it as ahk file
and then launch it. What?


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

change it to.

#9:: Run, d:\zaidimai\Q3 2\quake3.exe

or 

#9::Run d:\zaidimai\Q3 2\quake3.exe


----------



## EviLZeD (May 29, 2009)

I don't know if this has been mentioned before but i know the g15 which ive owned for 2+ years allows you to press more than 3 keys at a time conventional keyboard don't allow this (you get a beep usually from your computer) im guessing the g11 supports this ability too its the old g15 without the screen. 

This can be good for gaming i guess i know in gta 4 you can do a wheel spin and steer at the same time so the car spins in circles(not very useful but looks cool) you cant with a normal keyboard i don't know if the saitek allows you to do this too.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

EviLZeD said:


> I don't know if this has been mentioned before but i know the g15 which ive owned for 2+ years now allows you to press more than 3 keys at a time conventional keyboard don't allow this (you get a beep usually from your computer).
> 
> This can be good for gaming i guess i know in gta 4 you can do a wheel spin and steer at the same time so the car spins in circles(not very useful but looks cool) you cant with a normal keyboard i don't know if the saitek allows you to do this too.



you can disable the beep.

start -> settings -> control panel -> system -> hardware -> device manager -> view -> show hidden devices -> non-plug and play drivers -> right click Beep and click Disable.

and it looks like you have to use a modifier key I just ran a script and it worked but it doesn't have to be the windows key you can use any key as modifier.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

Nope still doesnt work. I just get the bump sound


----------



## BumbleBee (May 29, 2009)

it worked for me I hit the windows key and 9. I assigned it to open a picture.


----------



## Cermet (May 29, 2009)

Weird...

Well i am going to try buy it on saturday so god help me i hope i will have a dream which keyboard to choose...


----------



## DrPepper (May 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> I made enemies because I was trying to help you so you would get more bang for your buck and not ripped off. both keyboards are backlit, both use plastic domes and both can be RMA, G11 is cheaper so buy it end of story.



Enemies ? No hard feelings here. We're all free to express our opinions anyway. Pretty much what tigger said buy whatever tickles your fancy.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 29, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> it does have poor build quality, cheap led, cheap plastic key caps, cheap plastic housing, painted numbers/letters, plastic domes, inexpensive lcd that you need to download additional profiles for older games.



Cheap plastic? 

You do realize we are talking about KEYBOARDS right?

100% of all keyboards under $90 will be....

Holy hell, plastic?

My g15 is going on year 5 or 5 now.. and still works flawlessly.

Logitechs support is also TOP NOTCH.

I wouldnt even remotely hesitate to reccomend logitech to someone- Ive never had any reason not to.

All keyboard in this price range are going to fall victim to your "dreaded cheap plastic build quality". Its a keyboard dude.

The best thing to do is just get your hands on both and actually use them. I find the Saitek looking keyboard/keys often have a wierd uncomfortable feeling key travel to them(Round keys? wtf?), making them annoying.

Also note, you claim painted on lettering, but my G15 surely doesnt have painted on lettering.... because the letters are clear! but  hey, claim what you want I guess..


----------



## trickson (May 30, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Cheap plastic?
> 
> You do realize we are talking about KEYBOARDS right?
> 
> ...



Same here Logitech has been OUTSTANDING for me and every one I know . they are NOT cheap they are not of poor quality they are how ever built to function and last even out last . I would recommend a logitech key board or mouse to any one looking for a solid reliable key board or mouse .


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2009)

I don't hate Logitech I have owned lots of their products I've bought 4 pairs of their speakers (Z-5500, Z-680, G51 X-540) and a G5. yeah I know most keyboards are plastic but there are different kinds of plastic and some keyboards use steel or aluminum. yes I know it's me vs. everybody i'm not suicidal I had facts and just because nothing has happened to your G15 doesn't mean it wasn't constructed with cheap materials thats a silly point to make I have a Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 thats of the same build quality and there isn't a scratch on it.


----------



## mlee49 (May 30, 2009)

Wheres the Poll?  Four pages of debating should get a poll.


----------



## trickson (May 30, 2009)

Logitech"s key boards are great not like some would say ...


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

i've had good and and bad logitechs. my cheap cordless mouse and keyboard kits are one step off useless, while their gaming grade stuff (MX/G series mice, and my dinovo edge keyboard) are top notch.


----------



## trickson (May 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i've had good and and bad logitechs. my cheap cordless mouse and keyboard kits are one step off useless, while their gaming grade stuff (MX/G series mice, and my dinovo edge keyboard) are top notch.



While I have never had any problems with any key board or mouse I would think that any manufacturer of any product would have some good and some bad in them . 

I use logitech for not just my key boards and mice I have speakers and web cam as well . They rock and I have had the web cam for about 4 years now and my speakers for just as long !


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

trickson said:


> While I have never had any problems with any key board or mouse I would think that any manufacturer of any product would have some good and some bad in them .
> 
> I use logitech for not just my key boards and mice I have speakers and web cam as well . They rock and I have had the web cam for about 4 years now and my speakers for just as long !



try a cordless keyboard that only works if its on a specific angle from the receiver. i can have my keyboard next to it, but to the side (with the plug in my front USB) and it wont get a signal... but if i move 3 feet away and change the angle it works.

also doesnt work on metal desks, i had one for a while  - my dinovo (logitech bluetooth design) has none of these issues.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (May 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> try a cordless keyboard that only works if its on a specific angle from the receiver. i can have my keyboard next to it, but to the side (with the plug in my front USB) and it wont get a signal... but if i move 3 feet away and change the angle it works.
> 
> also doesnt work on metal desks, i had one for a while  - my dinovo (logitech bluetooth design) has none of these issues.



Cheap wireless == cheap wireless 

Ive never seen an actual wireless keyboard that DIDN'T suck.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

Dippyskoodlez said:


> Cheap wireless == cheap wireless
> 
> Ive never seen an actual wireless keyboard that DIDN'T suck.



you havent seen my dinovo. it still works accurately 3 houses away... i just cant hear my housemates yell out if the mouse is still working or not past that.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 30, 2009)

That dinovo is a lovely looking keyboard.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

tigger said:


> That dinovo is a lovely looking keyboard.



*and* mouse  perfect for HTPC/media use.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2009)

little expensive for a HTPC keyboard no?


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> little expensive for a HTPC keyboard no?



40" HDTV, Z5500's... i dunno, a $30 cordless would be out of place.

the trackpads perfect for HTPC use, cause you dont have to worry about a mouse that works on all surfaces, or a mousepad.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2009)

I always wanted to try one of those air mice.


----------



## Cermet (May 30, 2009)

I don't i can make a poll thread out of a normal thread. I had to do it in the first place. But i didn't know it would be so pupular. Ofcourse half of the post are in some way off topic.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2009)

don't make a poll. this thread has already gone on long enough.


----------



## Cermet (May 30, 2009)

Well yeah but i still don't which goddamn keyboard to choose. And one time i was almost sure..


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

Cermet said:


> Well yeah but i still don't which goddamn keyboard to choose. And one time i was almost sure..



saiteks LED's can change color! blue, red or purple!


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2009)

I don't think people should game in the dark it's bad for your eyes.


----------



## Cermet (May 30, 2009)

Jesus christ everyone knows that...
Well i don't know anything anymore...i gonna rip my self apart..


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2009)

take a valium, count to 10 and watch this.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

Cermet said:


> Well yeah but i still don't which goddamn keyboard to choose. And one time i was almost sure..



saiteks LED's can change color! blue, red or purple!


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2009)

but the G11 is heavy enough to hurl at your younger sibling.


----------



## Cermet (May 30, 2009)

im going to throw a coin. Tails G11 HEad eclipse 2.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2009)

I have a question whats wrong with the one you are using now?


----------



## Cermet (May 30, 2009)

its OLD , ITS all cover in shit, some keys dont work properly,  and i am tired of it and its to simple

the coin decided g11 but i don't trust her 

UPDATE: I threw the coin of the balcony and it says ECLIPSE 2 aaa


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2009)

so anyways I went to go see Star Trek the other day it was great


----------



## Cermet (May 30, 2009)

well the shop  says that they wont ship g11 until june 8 so i know that shop so probably that will be june 15 so fuckit il take eclipse 2.


----------



## BumbleBee (May 30, 2009)

hmm DiNovo uses Scissor Switches rarely see Keyboards use these now in days usually found on Mac.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

BumbleBee said:


> hmm DiNovo uses Scissor Switches rarely see Keyboards use these now in days usually found on Mac.



dinovo is logitechs "sell your children and buy these" line.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 30, 2009)

Its about £150 in the uk.It has a glass top i believe?


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2009)

tigger said:


> Its about £150 in the uk.It has a glass top i believe?



its a single laser cut piece of plexiglass, with a brushed alu palmrest.

total fingerprint magnet, but it comes with a cleaning cloth


----------



## trickson (May 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> try a cordless keyboard that only works if its on a specific angle from the receiver. i can have my keyboard next to it, but to the side (with the plug in my front USB) and it wont get a signal... but if i move 3 feet away and change the angle it works.
> 
> also doesnt work on metal desks, i had one for a while  - my dinovo (logitech bluetooth design) has none of these issues.



UMM Yeah I have them and never had one problem with any of them .


----------



## DrPepper (May 30, 2009)

Mussels said:


> dinovo is logitechs "sell your children and buy these" line.



Hmm do you think they would take siblings ?


----------



## Cermet (May 30, 2009)

well i bought the g11. I had doubts but i tried it and so far i am not complaining. the g buttons are quite usefull for launching programs or games or going to sites


----------

